# How do I register a goat for NOA?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I looked up ADGA's website for registering and these are they choices:

I owned both sire and dam at time of breeding and birth
I am registering the first progeny under a Service Memo
I am registering additional progeny under a previously filed Service Memo
I am registering progeny under an Artificial Insemination (AI) memo

I have a beautiful Nigerian doe that I'd like to registered as grade or NOA or something. How do I do that?

Thanks


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Find someone else with registered Nigerians and they submit a statement to ADGA signed, that you turn in with reg papers. You can not do it on-line.

from ADGA:
"If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks."


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

I Do not believe that they allow Nigerians to be NOA right now? But as usual I may be wrong LOL.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Katie is right. Call ADGA and ask them to be sure.
Theresa


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I believe Nigies have to have both parents registered as purebred Nigerians.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

They Don't allow any ND native on appearance yet...


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Not even with the AGS?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I have tried to figure out why to get an NOA if you have to breed to Purebred buck and you still only get 50% offspring. Wouldn't these offspring be registerable as 50% with the dam's side empty anyway? I am talking another breed but I wish it was easier to understand.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Kasi I know what you're saying. I don't know if Nigerian's can be registered that way that you are saying.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Nigerians can NOT be registered NOA in ADGA.. They are a purebred only herdbook! This would also be the same for AGS, as AGS ONLY allows purebreds.. There is a registry IDGR (I believe) that allows you to register Grade Nigerians, but IDGR goats cannot be re-registered in ADGA or AGS... Sorry...

Ken

ADGA Dist 7 Director


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And to knowingly do it by keeping the dam (who is a boer, or a fainting goat, or a ND or a pygmy) space empty or write unknown is unethical. And it will come back to bite you in the end as she has the most beautiful kid born with 4 teats, or 2 inch cannon bones, or doesn't conform to breed standard. And that is key also with NOA, they have to conform to one of the breed standards to be recorded.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I have this lovely Nigerian-_looking _doe and I'd like to breed her to my purebred registered Nigerian buck this fall. But I guess I will have them un-registrable. :/ Bummer.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

That is a lot to take in... What about the experamentals???? what is the way you register them? Do they have to be of certain breeds?


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have had a few experimentals and they were all the full size dairy breeds. So like Ken said earlier, it's the Nigerians that can't be registered as anything but purebreds.

Alpines, Lamanchas, Nubians, and others can be experimental registered with each other. 

I hope that explains things better.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

yes it does thank you.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Then you get into the minibreeds, but most (all?) of the registries for the miniature dairy breeds require registered stock to start out with. They didn't always, but my understanding is that at least MDGA does at this stage.

Beyond all that. With ADGA you cannot record any animal online without there being a recordation/registration number for each parent.
So with NOA, NOPs and 50% Grades..they all have to be done using the the paper application sent in and the full fee paid. :sniffle
The computer cannot complete the application online without ownership of both parents being verified.
Found that out the hard way. I hoped it would change because I hate having to spend an additional $4 on each of my animals that are worth considerably less than ones that can be registered as Purebred/American.


----------

